# Request for : Murphy the Flagtail AND THE LEGENDARY YUPPA FLAGTAIL?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone got more pictures of Murphy the flagtail  I'm obsess with that guy and I dun remember who wuz the owner again, but does anyone got any nice pictures of him?  Anyone know how he's doing?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anessa is the one who has Murphy.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!
Is that her username too?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's the same Anessa im thinking it is, then Anessa is her username as well


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) FOUND!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!
and if anyone's wondering who's Murphy, this is MURPHY!!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a Murphy-wanna-be here


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!! he is big fat and chubby!!
How big is he?

Thanks for sharing, i'm currently obsess with flagtails!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/my-flagtail-720/


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I want one that big sooooo bad!!!
Can you imagine having it clean ur glass all day long?

KEEP EM COMING!!!
INSPIRE ME!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) I want one that big sooooo bad!!!
> Can you imagine having it clean ur glass all day long?
> 
> KEEP EM COMING!!!
> INSPIRE ME!!!


yeah.. glass and driftwood etc.. are clean


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

MORE pICTURES MORE PICTURES PLSSS!!!

So where's murphy?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> MORE pICTURES MORE PICTURES PLSSS!!!
> 
> So where's murphy?


I think Murphy is home in his 180G.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone got more pictures of that guy?
Or even a size comparison of how big he is?

He looks monstrous in his pictures~


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more pix of murphy wanna be

full tank shot in 90G


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So yummy!!!!


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

lovely phoenix


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

yuppa said:


> lovely phoenix


Sigh... the only downside of that fish is because it's not mine!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!!!
I just heard of the LEGENDARY YUPPA FLAGTAIL!!! OMG!!!! ANyone got pics =) Or can yuppa post some?


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

So unfortunately Murphy is no longer in a planted tank because we couldn't keep plants in the 180 gallon. The leaves would always get stuck in the overflow. We tried a bunch of things but to no avail. Oh well, we'll stick some nice fake plants in to add some colour.

Here is a video of Murphy begging for food. I haven't spruced up the tank lately so please excuse the algae. The video is filmed from one end of the 180 gallon tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( It doesn't work... and u got me all excited!

OMG!!! Murphy with no plants? =( I hope he's still happy!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

There we go. Just had a bit of trouble with the link to the video.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!! THANKS!!!

So do you stuff steroids into his shrimps? LOL!! HE'S HUGE!!! How big is he now?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is big! Nice vid too! Would like to see a front shot of that tank


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> He is big! Nice vid too! Would like to see a front shot of that tank


=( is there ANY souvenir of him that i can purchase? Maybe magnets or small keychains or stuff animal?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember Murphy when he was a little gaffer! Boy has he grown!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my flagtail is not legendary yet....









but he is working on it...lol


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

Your phoenix is probably one of the largest in the lower mainland.. I know sygoomie's are getting close to 18" now too


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Now that's some size! How big is he righ tnow?


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is a video my husband just took. We're getting the tank spruced up and winning the battle with some of the algae. The plastic plants actually look quite good. I'd love it to be a lush planted tank but the overflow just got too clogged and it wasn't worth the effort.

You can see the feeding ring at the top left of the tank. You can't see it unless you look at the tank from a low angle. It works great to prevent flake food from being sucked into the overflow.

Murphy eats mostly a variety of Ken's Fish Food sinking pellets, algae wafers and veggie wafers. He's not as big as Sygoomie's but he's quite a bit younger and he's still growing!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrian he is awesome!!

Anessa Murphy is soooooooooooo big now from when I last saw him and stunning too.


----------

